# Is your dog compliant with the breed standard?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I wonder just how many GSD's fall within the guidelines of the breed standard. If your dog meets the breed standard-I'd like to know. Remember to consider height, weight, temperament, and appearance. Also, if your dog doesn't meet the standard, please tell me why not.

I will go first, my GSD does not meet the breed standard. He fails the height and weight standard-his back legs are probably too long (no slope at all) and he has some aggression issues.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

My girl turns a year old in march, She weighs approx 60lbs and should not be getting much bigger, (according to the xrays done all of her growth plates are done) He dam is slender and weighs 60lbs and her sire is right around 70lbs. I would be perfectly content with her staying at her 60lbs, she is not to skinny, not to fat 
hope this is what you were looking for!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, except for Alexis who is oversized.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I put his weight at between 100-110 because in his prime he always maintained 105....now with arthritis we have more trouble keeping if off so he is a 119, the vet said he still falls under a good standard for his size so he is not overweight....just not as buff
So his weight is obviously too much for breed standard, his height is also he is about 30 inches tall, and 36 from base of neck to base of tail (I think, hasn't been measured in a long time). He does have a good slope to his back legs....and no gay tail which is good because on top of his bitchy head and bitch stripe...I am afraid a gay tail would crush his ego!
However I think as far as personality he is well with in standard...I am sure people who know more than myself could find faults, but none I have experienced in 9+ years. Oh yeah and his color probably doesn't meet standard, I am sure his tan is too light due to the fact his sire was white.

BUT I LOVE HIM, so he meets my standard...which according to my husband isn't easy to do:wub:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Height, weight, coloring I believe she does. She has a really big chest and I don't think that's desirable, but I don't know if it's in the standard or not. Temperament wise she doesn't completely meet the standard. There are parts of her that do, but she has some nerve issues (is deathly afraid of fireworks).


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> My girl turns a year old in march, She weighs approx 60lbs and should not be getting much bigger, (according to the xrays done all of her growth plates are done) He dam is slender and weighs 60lbs and her sire is right around 70lbs. I would be perfectly content with her staying at her 60lbs, she is not to skinny, not to fat
> hope this is what you were looking for!


Yes it is! I LOVE your dogs coloring-the next time I get a GSD in addition to his health and temperament, I would be in my glory if he looked like yours does.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have 2 GSDs. Molly is physically within the standard, 56lbs and 23 inches. Tanner is 101lbs and 24inches.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Three out of three of my GSD's are not within the standard. 
_Long coa_t Kacie is 80#(large boned and 25") 
Onyx is 26" and 90# and Karlo is 27" and 90#. 
Love them anyway :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is 28 inches tall, so that's over the standard. He's a bit too sharp, a bit too reactive, a bit fearful... Probably under a more skilled trainer, he would be better. Unfortunately he got stuck with me.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley usually weighs between 71lbs and 78lbs, he's barely 24 inches. Annie usually weighs about 68lbs and she's 25". Both are white.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club

Here is the link with the breed standard in case anyone wants to take a look at it.

I just reread through it and learned something I somehow missed before-my dogs height, weight, and temperament may not be in the breed standard but his straight back is-the breed standard says that the back is to be straight with no roach-I didn't know that!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club
> 
> Here is the link with the breed standard in case anyone wants to take a look at it.
> 
> I just reread through it and learned something I somehow missed before-my dogs height, weight, and temperament may not be in the breed standard but his straight back is-the breed standard says that the back is to be straight with no roach-I didn't know that!


K has a straight back too, since it's too late to edit my last answer


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Height, weight, coloring I believe she does. She has a really big chest and I don't think that's desirable, but I don't know if it's in the standard or not. Temperament wise she doesn't completely meet the standard. There are parts of her that do, but she has some nerve issues (is deathly afraid of fireworks).


I think her chest is fine-I copied and pasted this from the AKC breed standard definition-
Chest--Commencing at the prosternum, it is well filled and carried well down between the legs. It is deep and capacious, never shallow, with ample room for lungs and heart, carried well forward, with the prosternum showing ahead of the shoulder in profile.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your poll only allows one answer - I have two dogs, so I didn't vote! But Halo is around 60 pounds and Keefer is around 80 pounds, so they're both within the weight standard.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> K has a straight back too, since it's too late to edit my last answer


This is also a copy and paste from the AKC breed standard concerning the back-

Topline-- The withers are higher than and sloping into the level back. *The back is straight, very strongly developed without sag or roach, and relatively short.*


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Your poll only allows one answer - I have two dogs, so I didn't vote! But Halo is around 60 pounds and Keefer is around 80 pounds, so they're both within the weight standard.


oooppps-silly me, I didn't think about that when I set up the poll. Thanks for posting their weight though.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy's a little big for a female at about 24.5" and a lean and mean 72-74 pounds.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cyra, female is 22 inches and 50lbs
Grim, male is 23 inches and 70lbs

I think she is on the low end and he is a tad under.
Beau is growing like a weed time will tell. Goal is to be 70-80 and about 24 inches but who knows.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Yes it is! I LOVE your dogs coloring-the next time I get a GSD in addition to his health and temperament, I would be in my glory if he looked like yours does.



AAweee... Dia is blushing in her GSD cheeks


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Appearance wise yes. She's 22 or 23 in and about 60 to 62 lbs. Temperament wise no but maybe 1 day I hope. She doesn't bark nearly as much as she used to but she let's out a few barks in public still


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc has a wonderful head. It's just like that of his Dad but Havoc is darker. I'm having some tech difficulties with my own pics but this is Havoc's father CGC Jarus vom Kirschental - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Josh is almost 28" tall and was 77lbs at his last check-up. He's only 16 mo old and still looks pretty young, he hasn't filled out much yet.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Havoc has a wonderful head. It's just like that of his Dad but Havoc is darker. I'm having some tech difficulties with my own pics but this is Havoc's father CGC Jarus vom Kirschental - German Shepherd Dog


Do you have a close up picture of your dogs head? I am trying to determine if my dog has a nice head.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I must be missing something-I see the height in the AKC info but I don't see the desired weight. If anyone sees it can you copy and paste it here for me?


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok here is a pic of him I am no judge whatsoever but according to height and weight he isn't in the standard at 27" he's almost 70 lbs and is 18 months old. I also wnder if his color would be considered a fault since he's so light but I think he's pretty  

He also had UAP so I know that would disqualify him for any good breeder, hs temperament he's a bit reactive and too alert at times, he was a very scared puppy but has come a long way as well.....oh do big ears go with the standard if so I think we've got a winner!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I must be missing something-I see the height in the AKC info but I don't see the desired weight. If anyone sees it can you copy and paste it here for me?


The AKC doesn't have one, the German SV does: German Shepherd Weight Chart and Height

*German Shepherd Dog Height and Weight Standard*

Males:

Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm (23.62 inches - 25.59 inches)
Weight 30 kg to 40 kg. (66.14 pounds - 88.18 pounds; Midrange = 77 pounds)

Females:

Height at the wither 55 cm to 60 cm (21.65 inches - 23.62 inches)
Weight 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 pounds - 70.55 pounds; Midrange = 59.5 pounds)

(Length of torso exceeds height at the withers by 10 to 17%.)


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe is 24 inches and around 60 pounds. She's tall and lean, within the standard. She is a bit close in the front, but has been praised for her pigment, topline, expression, forehand reach and rear drive, movement and temperament. That's my baby!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The AKC doesn't have one, the German SV does: German Shepherd Weight Chart and Height
> 
> *German Shepherd Dog Height and Weight Standard*
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

They are both within breed standard in their height and weight. Both have been temperment tested through CGC and hold titles in AKC obedience and rally. We are now working on IPO titles. Smokey earned his BH and is working towards his 1. Piper is ready for her BH and is waiting for the next trial.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper's the only dog I've had who was completely standard-compliant. Rocky's temperament isn't within the standard no matter how you "interpret" it, and Cash had floppy ears.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is over sized....long haired...soft eared....all not breed standard. He currently weighs 96 lbs, but I battle to keep him under 100 lbs. So I choose the 101-110. Due to issues with his missing toes, I have to keep him fairly thin (following the vet's instructions).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 28" and weighs about 85 pounds right now.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda is oversized, the only one in the litter of 9? I'm sure it's not something new and it happens sometimes, I don't know, I'm not a breeder. 

*Just wanted to add that Koda's breeder DOES NOT breed oversized dogs* 

In any case, Koda is 99% compliant.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby is borderline in all the categories. (but that's just one man's opinion)


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Sib is too tall, too heavy, 96lbs and absolutely gorgeous!!! BTW I don't fit breed standards either!!! 
Jan


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jang said:


> BTW I don't fit breed standards either!!!
> Jan


Wasn't aware there was one for humans. Hitler tried that and it didn't work out so well.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

jang said:


> Sib is too tall, too heavy, 96lbs and absolutely gorgeous!!! BTW I don't fit breed standards either!!!
> Jan


That he is.
There should be another thread: *Who DOES NOT think their dog is gorgeous.*


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have never had my dogs height measured but I would have to say that no, they are not within the breed standard. 

Zisso is about 25" tall I think, and weighs 60-65 lbs. Weak nerves. Goofy guy but not within the breed standard.
Nadia is about 27" tall, I think, and she weighs about 80lbs. She has at least one if not more temperament issues. She also has an extra long body. Looks good when she self stacks but I never have a camera handy when she does that, of course. 

They are both Long Coats too.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Wasn't aware there was one for humans. Hitler tried that and it didn't work out so well.


 Love this!
Obviously because Judah is white, he is automatically disqualified. He is also too tall at 30.5" although his weight is good at 81 lbs. But he is only 16 months and hasn't filled out. He is lean but muscular. He has good temperment and has his CGC. I'll keep him the way he is because he is perfect for me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Judahsmom said:


> Love this!
> Obviously because Judah is white, he is automatically disqualified. He is also too tall at 30.5" although his weight is good at 81 lbs. But he is only 16 months and hasn't filled out. He is lean but muscular. He has good temperment and has his CGC. I'll keep him the way he is because he is perfect for me.


Judah is a very interesting name for a dog. . . where did it come from?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Didn't allow multiple options, so I couldn't vote in the poll.

All are within standard. Raven and Kaiser toward the upper end, Heidi toward the lower middle end, and the rest in the middle to upper middle range.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't really know if my dogs are within the "standard", but I am absolutely sure my dogs can work extremely well at any task give to them!

Both Shepherds have extremely solid nerves, social, high prey, hunt and fight drives, extremely intelligent, biddable, and HEALTHY!

Once I have all of the OFA and CERF testing done on my female in May, I will have a better idea of just how healthy (hip prelims for my boy), but I have no concerns and her prelims came back OFA "good".

Both will be shown in Hungary when we go over to be certified as trainers in 2013(AND FOR THE WORLD DOG SHOW). Either way, I think that form follows function, and as long as they can work (temperament, drive etc) and are healthy - then they must be within the standard.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, mine are all within the standard, at least in terms of physical appearance. All have very good to excellent structure. Madina and Djenga are both about 55 lbs, Kessy is 65-70. Madina is on the small end in terms of height but heavy-boned - Djenga is a little taller, but lighter-boned. And Kessy is about 59 cm and in the middle.

But I only consider Kessy breedworthy....passed all her health tests, super temperament, and multi-titled. The other 2 are older now - but Djenga has bad hips and a really nice temperament. Madina has a good temperament but is very sensitive and doesn't have much drive.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

ooops Stella is 10.5 months old, not an adult yet. She just got weighed in at the vet office on Saturday the 3rd of December at 70 pounds. She is about 23" tall. She is not a small girl.
She is calm, strong nerves and I have been told that so far she has a good disposition for Shutzhund.
She can be a bit aloof at times. She is either in the mood to hang with you or she is not. There are times she will go off to my away at university son's room during the day and go take a nap. She is not under my feet as my Rio girl was. That dog was Velcro, Stella is not.

She will check on me in my office from time to time during the day (I work from home), but she is not an emotionally needy dog. However, all bets are off at 5pm. She comes into my office each day and stares at me until I leave my office and take her for 5pm walk. We always do a bit of training at that time too and she seems to enjoy it.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...cture12339-stella-2011-12-07-11-26-37-564.jpg


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly at 80 lbs. and eleven months old is too heavy for a female according to the standard.








But she came from the breeder who had the only GSD to win best in show at Westminster. History of Covy-Tucker Hill Kennels
Maybe show dogs don't follow the standard to the letter?

We don't really care because we got her as a pet and don't show her anyway.
Except here, ha.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett does not meet breed standards for a single thing.  She is too tall, too heavy, too white, too curly of a tail, too long of a tail. 

But she is PERFECT to us in every way that counts. We never intended to have a GSD to show, so all her "faults" appealed to us. 

I think there is a GSD which is perfect for every one.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

nope. and never will be. He's white, for one, has a mostly liver nose, weak pasterns, floppy ear (though technically, that could still come up), and looks like he's going to be quite over sized..(he's 21 inches tall at 6 months...don't have a weight right now though). But i'm ok with that. i love him anyways


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Stella's Mom said:


> ooops Stella is 10.5 months old, not an adult yet. She just got weighed in at the vet office on Saturday the 3rd of December at 70 pounds. She is about 23" tall. She is not a small girl.
> She is calm, strong nerves and I have been told that so far she has a good disposition for Shutzhund.
> She can be a bit aloof at times. She is either in the mood to hang with you or she is not. There are times she will go off to my away at university son's room during the day and go take a nap. She is not under my feet as my Rio girl was. That dog was Velcro, Stella is not.
> 
> ...


She is a very pretty girl! My Brutus would probably fall in love with her at first sight.lol


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Buahhaaa, I shouldn't even post, as my precious sweetheart is... a ... mutt! But the most wonderful mutt ever! He sorta looks like a WGSD. I could pass him off as one to someone who didn't know better. :laugh: Does it count that he's smarter than my pb dogs? Nah, probably not. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark 

Male - Intact - 2.5 years old
85lbs - 26' at the withers










Zefra

Female - Intact - 8 months old
55lbs - 23,5ish' at the withers


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Elisabeth, good looking dogs. Where did you get Zefra's collar from?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby at 8 months 25", 60 pounds








Abby at 2+ 25.5", 70 pounds


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark
> 
> Male - Intact - 2.5 years old
> 85lbs - 26' at the withers
> ...



:wild::wild::wild: oh man!! those are GORGEOUS dogs!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Zefra's collar is actually Stark's old collar... LMAO... reuse-recycle and all that jazz..  I got it from Pikoda a year or so ago. I LOVE it, held up well to all the abuse.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Zefra's collar is actually Stark's old collar... LMAO... reuse-recycle and all that jazz..  I got it from Pikoda a year or so ago. I LOVE it, held up well to all the abuse.


Thank you-it's a really cool collar.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know the exact measurements of my dogs but both of them earned SG ratings at 13 months (highest rating available at that age) and Nikon is a UKC Champion so I can only assume they are not over sized. They are about the same height, I would guess around 25" since Nikon measured 24.5" for his agility trial but that was two years ago I think. Nikon weighs about 71-78lbs depending on the time of year and condition I want him in. Pan I haven't weighed in a long time, probably a tad less since he's only a year old, less filled out, and Nikon has more bone. I might show one or both dogs this weekend if I can get the rest of the candle wax out of Nikon's fur! Nikon does have a slight overbite. It counts more in some venues than others. If I ever get his AD, I will attempt to breed survey him. Despite a horrible teething period, Pan's teeth are now perfect, even got the stamp by an SV judge to say so! Pan's eyes are too light for my taste but this has never been mentioned in his critique. As for temperament, Nikon sets the interpretation of the standard in our house 










don't really have a recent stack of Pan since his coat darkened but this is close enough


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I don't know the exact measurements of my dogs but both of them earned SG ratings at 13 months (highest rating available at that age) and Nikon is a UKC Champion so I can only assume they are not over sized. They are about the same height, I would guess around 25" since Nikon measured 24.5" for his agility trial but that was two years ago I think. Nikon weighs about 71-78lbs depending on the time of year and condition I want him in. Pan I haven't weighed in a long time, probably a tad less since he's only a year old, less filled out, and Nikon has more bone. I might show one or both dogs this weekend if I can get the rest of the candle wax out of Nikon's fur! Nikon does have a slight overbite. It counts more in some venues than others. If I ever get his AD, I will attempt to breed survey him. Despite a horrible teething period, Pan's teeth are now perfect, even got the stamp by an SV judge to say so! Pan's eyes are too light for my taste but this has never been mentioned in his critique. As for temperament, Nikon sets the interpretation of the standard in our house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow-what a handsome boy. Great, rich coloring.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Judah is a very interesting name for a dog. . . where did it come from?


this is a true story...Judah was still with breeder as he was only a couple of weeks old and the breeder said to be thinking about a name. The word "praise" came to my mind to which I instantly replied, "Lord, you know I love you but I am not naming my dog praise." The breeder called to let me know she got my deposit check and asked again about a name. I said I didn't have anything yet. She said that the little pup hung out with her husband most days and they had a name for him but of course, we could make the ultimate choice when he was ours. She said the name they picked was Hebrew, Judah, and meant praise. She said he was just such a happy pup it seemed to fit. I gasped and decided yep, he is suppose to be Judah. That's the story.


----------

